# Cool pix of red and new cariba.



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

The first three is the red passing by the front opening of the wood shelter in my tank. The rest are of my new 7-8'' cariba poking his head thru the opening and staring me down! The last pic is my favorite and probably the best pic I took, since Im a newbie to cameras.









View attachment 65736

View attachment 65737

View attachment 65738

View attachment 65739

View attachment 65740

View attachment 65741

View attachment 65742


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

sweet fish


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice fish. Do they always hide like that? Seems like they would be a little bit more courageous at that age...
~Taylor~


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

WOW! Really Black


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dang man, looks like lots of hidning in that tank, you should post a whole tank shot...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

The tank was bare for along time and I just replanted it 2 days ago. I posted some full tank shots in the piranha discussion forum.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice tank and piranha Cobra
Chouin


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice looking cariba


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice caribe!!!1


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking pygos


----------



## crsn4dr (Oct 29, 2004)

nice caribe...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Yo I am actually niticing a little humeral spot developping on my reds now! I heard that p's do this to kinda blend in or something??


----------

